# Education physcologist



## Misstrouble19

has anyone else's child got an education physcologist involved with their child in early years setting?


----------



## Reid

Hey :) yeah we have though we have only met her once she phoned me to say that she would be going into observe my son in nursery (at this point he was awaiting speech therapy and was referred onto a pedestrian due to speech delay)
after she watched my son in nursery 1 afternoon I went up to a meeting with her his key worker the nursery manager and his speech therapist. The roll of the educational psychologist was to work out the best way to support and encourage my son in his learning environment so he could get the best out if it. It was her suggestion that he go's to a more specialist nursery that work in smaller groups with specialist staff who are trained with speech and language delayed children.
I don't no if that helps you in anyway but that's the only dealing I've had with her though xx


----------



## Misstrouble19

aww thank you so much for commenting... my son isn't well at school and is currently on a one to one if he didn't that one to one he would be wondering around and not actually learning anything. im so glad they have picked it up early he is currently 3 years and almost 6 months but is working at a 2 and half year old so a good 12 months behind and they want to close the gap and ive been so stressed and upset about it all


----------



## mummy2o

You'll find with special needs children they don't learn at a rate like a normal child. They will stay at where they are for a while then suddenly learn a load over night. The best way I can describe it is if you imagine climbing a mountain with seats every 100m or so. A normal child will just walk up the mounting needing little or no rest, but a child with additional needs may stop every 100m, or he might go 500m without a rest. 

My son was behind a fair amount compared to his peers at 3 and a half, he was more like a 2 year old. His educational psychologist helped staff and his 1-1 worker find ways to help him interact with other and improve his skills. Unfortunately for them, DS wasn't ready to learn these skills although he did all the activities which was asked for him, they never really sunk in. Between then and now he did learn new skills but again it was at a slow pace. But over the summer this year (he's 7) something just clicked and he seems to be speeding ahead trying to catch up with some of them. Its like he's now ready to learn with the help of his new school.

I guess what I'm saying even if they put all these things in place and he doesn't improve as much as they want him to, don't worry about it. You think he's perfect just the way he is and he knows this, which in my opinion is far more important than people telling you what he should and shouldn't be doing.


----------



## Misstrouble19

thank you i really appreciate your post because it's so true i still am very proud but it just does my head in when moms brag how good their kids are. they don't understand special needs children.. im hoping it will help him and im hoping that gap will close in


----------



## Reid

Misstrouble19 said:


> aww thank you so much for commenting... my son isn't well at school and is currently on a one to one if he didn't that one to one he would be wondering around and not actually learning anything. im so glad they have picked it up early he is currently 3 years and almost 6 months but is working at a 2 and half year old so a good 12 months behind and they want to close the gap and ive been so stressed and upset about it all

They sound very similar our boys :) 
that's fantastic your nursery can offer 1 to 1 support for your son that's one of the reasons we are trying to move junior his current nursery can't offer that and his sessions are just 2 hours 3 days because he won't sit at the 1 thing for any great lo of time though in the past 2 3 weeks this is starting to really improve. Going to the 1st few weeks at his nursery it was extremely difficult he just wanted outside to play right away and wouldn't follow any instructions what so ever he'd throw himself on he floor set the fire door alarm of which had some kids crying upset I was starting to think OMG there going to ask me to not bring him this was all in august and now the improvements he's made is fantastic he go's in and he will go sit with the others and play paint and pick out his own snack with no drama what so ever now don't get me wrong there's still days they phone me to go get him cause he's in meltdown and you'll normally find its due to not being able to communicate :) 

dose your son have speech and language issues?
Xx


----------



## Misstrouble19

yeah he goes to speech and language therapy once a week, he's on his 3rd block in january have you got facebook or anything so that we can keep in touch? i feel so relieved that someone is actually where im at or has been where im at


----------



## mummy2o

Misstrouble19 said:


> thank you i really appreciate your post because it's so true i still am very proud but it just does my head in when moms brag how good their kids are. they don't understand special needs children.. im hoping it will help him and im hoping that gap will close in

Once they get to school age, you kinda of just ignore it. Well I have anyway. More people were then aware of my sons special needs. He stood out like a sore thumb when he started school! We started at the local village school and everyone children and adults treated him like an equal which is great. Yes some parents still tell me about their kids achievements, but I can now feel confident telling them about my sons achievements also.

But I also know where your coming from. My daughter is showing signs of having autism also, which we kind of expected so its not going to be a great shock once she's old enough to diagnosed. I'm in round 2 and soon round 3 of my kid is better than yours. Yes I do get jealous when all the other babies are crawling left right and center but we seem to happy doing other things which is also fine.


----------



## Misstrouble19

oh i know :/ my sons been put back to a pediatric at the child development centre as he was doing ok at home but nursery want to be there so they can share their views what he is like at nursery as at the moment we are seeing different sides of my son at home he is always talking about something not always clearly though but at nursery they are only getting single words etc


----------



## mummy2o

That's pretty common with kids. I know some kids on the autistic spectrum who are brilliant at school and terrible at home and vice verse. It can be down to a number of things. My son originally hated his first nursery he went to and was so withdrawn, but the second one I tried he was completely different and more like himself at home. Its could just be one of those things we don't know what's bothering him until they get older and communicate with us better.


----------



## Thurinius

At home my son is very communicative, very smily, very giggly all day long, makes eye contact etc. at playgroup he very rarely smiles, they think it might be because of,the noise. He's quite sound sensitive so they think he's trying to block everything out. Whereas at home it's much easier for him


----------



## sequeena

We're due to see one on the 11th. Thomas is to be assessed by one as part of his statement application :)


----------



## Misstrouble19

its so frustrating but dont know when i will meet my sons xx


----------



## sequeena

Thomas had his today. She brought a booklet to fill in. Mostly tick boxes but she made notes too. Asked about his mobility, his eating, his behaviour, his development etc. It went quite well. She says Thomas will need specialist support.


----------



## Misstrouble19

aww i dont even know if im entitled to anything for Rhys even though he's a year behind himself.. i still have to dress him


----------



## sequeena

I have to do the same with T. I'm sure it will go well for you :) as well as can be anyway!

Support in school I mean not at home x


----------

